
Inequality And New York’s Subway - jsm386
http://www.newyorker.com/sandbox/business/subway.html
======
rayiner
Amazing visualization!

Although, I will say this. As much inequality as you see in New York, at least
everyone rides the same train. I take Metro North every morning and you see
poor minorities going to jobs in Harlem riding the train next to rich white
guys getting off at Midtown. So much better than where I grew up in Northern
Virginia where rich people freak out about public transit because they're
worried about poor people being able to get to where they live.

~~~
astrodust
It still says something that an economy capable of producing entire parts of
town with a _median_ income of nearly $200K doesn't do much for those living
on under $20K a year.

~~~
rayiner
New York does a lot for people living on under $20k/year. That's why those
people live in New York--because of the very generous public services. The
NYCHA houses 400,000 people in 180,000 apartments. The Section 8 program
assists another 620,000 people, and accounts for 8% of the city's rental
apartments. The average family has a median income of $22k/year.

The city's public housing projects aren't the nicest in the world, but that's
endemic to any such project. The actual facilities aren't bad. They are
comparable to the apartments my (upper middle class) family in Bangladesh live
in (which was to me a stark illustration of the 'top 5% of Indians live like
the bottom 5% of Americans' phenomenon).

